# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  C'fare grupi gjaku keni?

## Colomba

A e dini grupin tuaj te gjakut dhe perputhshmerine e tij me grupet e tjera?

Ditet e fundit ne Itali vdiq nje burre te cilit ju be transfuzion me grup gjaku te gabuar ,kjo me shtyu te hap kete teme.

*LLOJET E GRUPEVE TE GJAKUT*

*0* Nuk permban asnje lloj antigeni ne membranen e rruazave te kuqe.

*A* Permban antigenin A.

*B* Ne kete grup eshte prezent antigeni B.

*AB*Ne kete grup jane prezent antigeni A dhe antigeni B.

Gjithsecili nga keta grupe pastaj ndahet ne pozitiv dhe negativ ne baze te faktorit Rhezuz.

Pra kemi 0 Rh+ dhe 0 Rh-
               A Rh + dhe  A Rh-
               B Rh + dhe  B Rh-
               AB Rh +dhe AB Rh-

Perputhshmeria e Tyre.

Grupi 0Rh - mund tu dhuroje te gjitha grupeve te gjakut Rh- dhe Rh +.
Por mund te pranoje vec =0Rh -.

Grupi 0Rh+ mund tu dhuroje te gjith grupeve Rh+.
Mund te marre nga 0Rh+ dhe 0Rh-.

Grupi ARh- mund tu dhuroje grupeve A Rh-, A Rh +,AB Rh- ,AB Rh+.
Mund te pranoje nda A Rh- dhe nga 0 Rh-.

Grupi A Rh+ mund tu dhuroje A Rh + dhe AB rh +.
Mund te marre nga A Rh+ ARh - ,0 RH - dhe 0 Rh+.

Grupi B Rh- mund te dhuroje  grupit B Rh- dhe AB RH -,B Rh+,AB Rh+.
Mund te marre nga grupi B Rh - dhe grupi 0 Rh -.

Grupi AB Rh - mund ti dhuroje  grupit AB Rh - dhe Grupit AB Rh+.
Mund te marre nga 0Rh-, A Rh- ,B Rh-,AB Rh-.

Grupi AB Rh + mund ti  vec grupit AB Rh +.
Mund te marre nga gjith te tjeret.0 Rh-,0 Rh+,A Rh-,A Rh+,B Rh-,B Rh+,AB RH-,AB Rh+.

----------


## Mau_kiko

Une jam grupi AB Rh +

----------


## e panjohura

Kam grupin:0-me faktor Rh-,grup i rralle,(grup qe nuk don perzierje gjakrash)

----------


## milanistja_el

*Grupi 0Rh - mund tu dhuroje te gjitha grupeve te gjakut Rh- dhe Rh +.
Por mund te pranoje vec =0Rh -.*

Dhe te grupi gjakut me te futme...  ne zemergjere me te tjeret, po te tjeret gozhde me ne  :perqeshje:

----------


## Colomba

> *Grupi 0Rh - mund tu dhuroje te gjitha grupeve te gjakut Rh- dhe Rh +.
> Por mund te pranoje vec =0Rh -.*
> 
> Dhe te grupi gjakut me te futme...  ne zemergjere me te tjeret, po te tjeret gozhde me ne


Po e keqja juaj eshte se jeni dhe pak qe e keni kete gjak  vetem 7% e popullsise ne bote e ka kete grup,se hajt po ndihmonit njeri-tjetrin.
Po thuj u rujt zoti te mos keni nevoj per transfuzion.

----------


## RaPSouL

Jam i grupit A Rh+.

----------


## milanistja_el

> Po e keqja juaj eshte se jeni dhe pak qe e keni kete gjak  vetem 7% e popullsise ne bote e ka kete grup,se hajt po ndihmonit njeri-tjetrin.
> Po thuj u rujt zoti te mos keni nevoj per transfuzion.


Tamam prandaj them eshte me te futme... se ne ndihmojme dhe per fat te keq s'ka kush na ndihmon per shkak se eshte grup i rralle. 
Gjithsesi as une per fat te keq s'mund te ndihmoj njeri me gjak se kam kaluar hepatit e s'mund te jem dhuruese  :i ngrysur: 
Zoti para ne mbrapa i thone kesaj pune.

----------


## drague

> Tamam prandaj them eshte me te futme... se ne ndihmojme dhe per fat te keq s'ka kush na ndihmon per shkak se eshte grup i rralle. 
> Gjithsesi as une per fat te keq s'mund te ndihmoj njeri me gjak se kam kaluar hepatit e s'mund te jem dhuruese 
> Zoti para ne mbrapa i thone kesaj pune.


ja fute zotin medemek :buzeqeshje: 

une  me thone te drejten nuk e di ca grupi kom.

----------


## elsaa

Une e paskam gjakun me te mire mar nga te gjithe dhe jap vetem te nje pakice .  :ngerdheshje: 

AB + e kam pas dikur , po sbesoj qe me ka nderuar  gjaku ndoshta eshte holluar por jo nderruar. 

Po kjo Rh qe vjen mas grupimit te gjakut ca eshte ?  :me dylbi: 

Binjake mos u melxit se kemi mamin me grup gjaku 0 negativ, ishalla nuk behesh per te , pa kemi zgjidhje .

----------


## INFINITY©

A+..............

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Se di të them të drejtën... patentën e kam tek makina e nuk kam si ta shoh  :perqeshje:

----------


## tvsh

> LLOJET E GRUPEVE TE GJAKUT
> 
> 0 Nuk permban asnje lloj antigeni ne membranen e rruazave te kuqe.
> 
> A Permban antigenin A.
> 
> B Ne kete grup eshte prezent antigeni B.
> 
> ABNe kete grup jane prezent antigeni A dhe antigeni B.


cfare eshte zantigeni? kush eshte gjaku me i mire? cili lloj eshte me i shumuari?

----------


## padrilla

nuk marr vesh nga kto pune, skam qen nojher te doktori.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> *0* Nuk permban asnje lloj antigeni ne membranen e rruazave te kuqe.
> 
> Grupi 0Rh+ mund tu dhuroje te gjith grupeve Rh+.
> Mund te marre nga 0Rh+ dhe 0Rh-.


jam O+  :buzeqeshje:  ...shpetimtaria e te gjitheve  :perqeshje: 
do ishte mire te beni nje sondazh te shikojm se kush lloj gjaku dominon

----------


## padrilla

Ti Rregjina, cfar ngjyre e ke gjakun?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ngjyr allasoji lol

----------


## INFINITY©

> ngjyr allasoji lol


Moj ti allasoji, po mire kur ishe ne maj te Minesotes dhe ca do beje gjithe diten, po dhe ne Orlando me rri perpara kompjuterit? Shko moj ne buze te detit aty kenaqu.  :ngerdheshje: 

P.S. Te na falni per daljen nga tema, po dhe kjo qe thashe me mjekesine ka te bej se kjo shoqja qenka e cmendur.  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ihhh buze deti me barkun jasht?? no way jose lol
do ikia mi do ikia, po me ke te iki lol? my family is a home stay kind of family  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Aikido

Unë jam 0 me Rh-..

----------


## Enii

gjak shqiptari  :perqeshje:

----------

